# IMM76Q BUILD COMING SOON?



## deejaycin (Jul 26, 2012)

I HAVE THE IMM76Q OTA!

i just got a replacement device today with it on it.

here is the screenshot.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad it looks to have the same radios

sent via the speed of light


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems pointless if it's not JellyBean


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

No need to rain on his parade...

I'm happy for you! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deejaycin (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah its not jelly bean. but im just happy because after going through 6 replacement phones i actually have one thats keeping its 4g signal. i really want to root my phone right now but im afraid some developer would want files and i dont wanna risk losing it.


----------



## deejaycin (Jul 26, 2012)

i think this phone also came with new hardware in them. ".10" as to ".09"


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

deejaycin said:


> i think this phone also came with new hardware in them. ".10" as to ".09"


Im on my 7th or 8th nexii (dont remember the number at this point) but after the first one back in January theyve all been .10...so its not that new, I never had data drops on any of them though so I cant comment on the differences in hardware, if any


----------



## deejaycin (Jul 26, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Im on my 7th or 8th nexii (dont remember the number at this point) but after the first one back in January theyve all been .10...so its not that new, I never had data drops on any of them though so I cant comment on the differences in hardware, if any


yeah i havent gotten a working nexus until now but some of my replacements have been the .09 version


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Suppose to have new radios. I guess not

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deejaycin (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah i guess not :[ but its actually keeping 4g signal now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Your all caps title implies one should be excited by this....the fact that it's 4.0.4 and if this is indeed the next thing VzW releases then screw VzW 100%. Not that I care because I'll never need an OTA from them.


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I had this posted here, should of posted it here to but I didn't have time. Sorry. The update is here in the link to download.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792110

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh it's the search killer update. Still they should just be pushing Jelly Bean.


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ahh it's the search killer update. Still they should just be pushing Jelly Bean.


Exactly my thoughts, but It was mentioned by phandroid that their tipster said it also "fixes data drop" that the nexus has. But I'm not to sure about that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

deejaycin said:


> i really want to root my phone right now but im afraid some developer would want files and i dont wanna risk losing it.


What on earth does this mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

deejaycin said:


> yeah its not jelly bean. but im just happy because after going through 6 replacement phones i actually have one thats keeping its 4g signal. i really want to root my phone right now but im afraid some developer would want files and i dont wanna risk losing it.


Devs are working on JB it seems so I doubt they will miss anything. Plus links to the files are already posted so root and ROM all you want.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Devs are working on JB it seems so I doubt they will miss anything. Plus links to the files are already posted so root and ROM all you want.


You have the green light: get some Jelly Bean!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

deejaycin said:


> yeah its not jelly bean. but im just happy because after going through 6 replacement phones i actually have one thats keeping its 4g signal. i really want to root my phone right now but im afraid some developer would want files and i dont wanna risk losing it.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

The good news about the update is that it will have new radios.

So in other words, it's worth plucking the radios and giving the finger to Verizon for the rest of the crap in the OTA.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

This is the OTA that will gimp google search for anyone with a US device that does not root and compile from source or use a ROM that does. For all those that didn't root, I hope you don't use phone search


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

rester555 said:


> The good news about the update is that it will have new radios.
> 
> So in other words, it's worth plucking the radios and giving the finger to Verizon for the rest of the crap in the OTA.


As you can see in the screenshot, the update DOES NOT contain new radios. Download the zip and see for yourself. The next new radios we'll be getting are going to come with the JB OTA, next year at the rate VZW is going. If this hasn't been pushed out yet to the masses, I'm wondering if it's going to be an incremental update with JB coming right after. Get notification for IMM76Q, then a notification for JROXXX afterward.


----------

